# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  برنامه های توپ برای C خوره ها

## pluskid

سلام
اولین برنامه محاسبه دترمینان چند جمله ای هاست

هلپ برنامه

Hello Developers,
I'm Pluskid And This Is My First Article Which I Write.
This Article Is About A Greatest Program For Computing Determinant Of A Polynomial Matrix.

Program Limitation

1.this program design and develop for polynomial arguman of degree 2 for each one.
2.you must enter all parameters (if there isn't ,enter zero)
3.maximum degree of matrix is 5 
4.program has not any warden for your input integrity.

Example:

[2.3s^2-2      1.3s+1]
[2s^2+-.8s    S^2+.6]

As Same As det( ) Function in Matlab.

for computing a determinant as above you must do to this way;
note.
P->>means Program output
U->>means User input

Run EXE;

P->>enter degree of matrix:  
U->> 2 (enter)
P->>enter arguments of row[1]:
U->>2.3   0  -2  0  1.3  1 (enter)
P->>enter arguments of row[2]
U->>2  -.8  0  1  0   .6  (enter)
P->>output is shown now-----ENDP



About Author:

I'm Hossein Paimard From IRAN->Isfahan . i'm studying electronic in Shahrekord University.
i began my programming with c language and then continued with C++‎ , VB , Matlab , Html ,
JavaScript, PHP and VC++‎.Net is my ideal now. 

you can contact me with Email Address -> pluskid2000@yahoo.com

اصل برنامه


#include<stdio.h>
#include<conio.h>
const volatile max=25;
  int   read(float[][max]);
  void      prog(float[][max],float[][max],float[],int);
  void       conv(float[],float[][max],float[],int);
  void       compute1(float[][max],float[][max],int);
  void       compute2(float[][max],float[][max],float[][max],int,int);
  int        main(){float num[6][max],g[6][max]={0},
	     p[15]={0};int dn,f,j,q,u,k,i=0;
	dn=read(num);
	compute1(num,g,dn+1);
	prog(num,g,p,dn);
//input\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
clrscr();
for(f=1;f<=dn;f++){
for(i=1;i<=dn;i++){
gotoxy(20*(i-1)+2,5+f);q=1+3*(i-1);
while(num[f][q]==0)q++;
if(3*i-q>0)printf("%3.1fs^%d",num[f][q],3*i-q);
for(k=q+1;k<3+(i-1)*3;k++){
if(num[f][k]==0);else{
if(num[f][k]>0)
printf("+%3.1fs^%d",num[f][k],i*3-k);
else printf("%3.1fs^%d",num[f][k],3*i-k);}}
if(num[f][3*i]<0)printf("%3.1f",num[f][3*i]);
else if(num[f][3*i]!=0)
printf("+%3.1f",num[f][3*i]);printf("  ");}}
//output\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
i=0;while(p[i]==0)i++;
printf("\n\n\n\n  determinan of matrix is:\n\n    ");
if(dn*2+1-i)printf("%.4fs^%d",p[i],dn*2+1-i);
for(j=i+1;j<dn*2+1;j++){if(p[j]==0);
else{if(p[j]>0)
printf("+%.4fs^%d",p[j],dn*2+1-j);else
printf("%fs^%d",p[j],dn*2+1-j);}}
if(p[dn*2+1]<0)
printf("%.4f",p[dn*2+1]);
else if(p[dn*2+1]!=0)
printf("+%.4f",p[dn*2+1]);
getch();return 0;}
//**************************************************  **************************
int read(float num[][25]){
int dn=0;clrscr();int register i,j;
printf("\nenter degree of matrix:");
scanf("%d",&dn);
clrscr();
for(i=1;i<=dn;i++){
printf("\n\n\nenter arguments of row[%d]:\n\n",i);
for(j=1;j<=dn*3;j++)
scanf("%f",&num[i][j]);}return dn;}
//\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
//\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
void prog(float num[][25],float g[][25],float p[],int dn){
int register u,i;float v[6][25]={0},h[50]={0};
for(u=1;u<=dn;u++){
compute1(g,v,dn);
if(dn-2)
prog(g,v,h,dn-1);
else{
h[1]=g[1][1];h[2]=g[1][2];h[3]=g[1][3];}
conv(h,num,p,u);
compute2(num,g,v,dn,u);
for(i=0;i<15;i++)
h[i]=0;}}
//\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
//\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
void compute1(float g[][25],float v[][25],int dn){
int register i,j;
for(i=1;i<=(dn-2)*3;i++)
for(j=1;j<(dn-1);j++)
v[j][i]=g[j+1][i+3]; }
//\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
void compute2(float num[][25],float g[][25],float v[][25],int dn,int u){
int register j;
for(j=1;j<dn;j++){
g[j][3*(u-1)+1]=num[j+1][3*(u-1)+1];g[j][3*(u-1)+2]=num[j+1][3*(u-1)+2];g[j][3*u]=num[j+1][3*u];}
for(j=1;j<dn-1;j++)
v[j][3*u-2]=g[j+1][3*u-2];v[j][3*u-1]=g[j+1][3*u-1];v[j][3*u]=g[j+1][3*u];}
//\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
void conv(float l[],float k[][25],float h[],int u){
int register i,j;
for(i=0;i<=15;i++)
for(j=1;j<=3;j++){
if(u%2)
h[j+i-1]+=l[i]*k[1][j+3*(u-1)];
else
h[j+i-1]-=l[i]*k[1][j+3*(u-1)];}}
//************************/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\**************************//
//                             END  OF PROGRAM                              //
//                             HOSSEIN PAIMARD                              //
//                         THURSDAY. APRIL 29-2005                          //
//                    improve sauterday. january 28-2006                   //
//                         PLUSKID2000 @ YAHOO.COM                          //
//*************************/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/**************************//


 

البته آخر کار یه لینک اجرام براتون می ذارم

----------


## pluskid

اینم یه برنامه گرافیکی که البته دکمه هاش کار نمی ده ولی بدک نیست
#include<graphics.h>
#include   <conio.h>
#include   <stdio.h>
#include     <dos.h>
#include    <time.h>
#include  <stdlib.h>
#define PLUSKID    1
#define ENEMY      0
#define   ON       1
#define   OFF      0
int T,F=4,S=3,H=12;
unsigned char A[9],B[9];
union REGS in,out;
union REGS InRegs;
union REGS OutRegs;
  int prev_mouse_x=0;
  int prev_mouse_y=0;
int callmouse()
{
in.x.ax=1;
int86(51,&in,&out);
return 1;
}
void mouseposi(int &xpos,int &ypos,int &click)
{
in.x.ax=3;
int86(51,&in,&out);
click=out.x.bx;
xpos=out.x.cx;
ypos=out.x.dx;
}
int mousehide()
{
in.x.ax=2;
int86(51,&in,&out);
return 1;
}
void setposi(int &xpos,int &ypos)
{
in.x.ax=4;
in.x.cx=xpos;
in.x.dx=ypos;
int86(51,&in,&out);
}
void resetmouse()
{in.x.ax=0;
int86(51,&in,&out);}
void restrictmouseptr(int x1,int y1,int x2,int y2)
{
in.x.ax=7;
in.x.cx=x1;
in.x.dx=x2;
int86(51,&in,&out);
in.x.ax=8;
in.x.cx=y1;
in.x.dx=y2;
int86(51,&in,&out);
}
void Intialize(void);
void First(void);
void PFir(void);
void Chk(void);
void Advertisement(int);
void Banner(int);
unsigned char PSec(void);
void Pluskid(void);
int Nextchk(void);
void CheckAlways(void);
int Ops(void);
int Lucky(void);
void Choose(void);
void CPU(void);
void main()
{
int i=10;
Intialize();
First();
PFir();
First();
Pluskid();
First();
Pluskid();
while(i--)
{
Choose();
CPU();
}
getch();
}

////////////////////////////////////////
//identify possiblity of pluskid conquer
int Lucky(void)
{
int i=1,u=0;
if(B[1]==ON && B[2]==ON && A[0]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*1;i*=10;
	}
if(B[4]==ON && B[8]==ON && A[0]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*1;i*=10;
	}
if(B[6]==ON && B[3]==ON && A[0]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*1;i*=10;
		}
if(B[0]==ON && B[2]==ON && A[1]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*2;i*=10;
		}
if(B[4]==ON && B[7]==ON && A[1]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*2;i*=10;
		}
if(B[0]==ON && B[1]==ON && A[2]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*3;i*=10;
		}
if(B[5]==ON && B[8]==ON && A[2]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*3;i*=10;
		}
if(B[4]==ON && B[6]==ON && A[2]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*3;i*=10;
		}
if(B[4]==ON && B[5]==ON && A[3]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*4;i*=10;
	}
if(B[0]==ON && B[6]==ON && A[3]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*4;i*=10;
	}
if(B[1]==ON && B[7]==ON && A[4]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*5;i*=10;
		}
if(B[3]==ON && B[5]==ON && A[4]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*5;i*=10;
	}
if(B[2]==ON && B[6]==ON && A[4]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*5;i*=10;

	}
if(B[0]==ON && B[8]==ON && A[4]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*5;i*=10;

	}
if(B[2]==ON && B[8]==ON && A[5]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*6;i*=10;

	}
if(B[4]==ON && B[3]==ON && A[5]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*6;i*=10;

	}
if(B[2]==ON && B[4]==ON && A[6]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*7;i*=10;

	}
if(B[7]==ON && B[8]==ON && A[6]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*7;i*=10;

	}
if(B[0]==ON && B[3]==ON && A[6]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*7;i*=10;

	}
if(B[1]==ON && B[4]==ON && A[7]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*8;i*=10;

	}
if(B[6]==ON && B[8]==ON && A[7]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*8;i*=10;

	}
if(B[0]==ON && B[4]==ON && A[8]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*9;i*=10;

	}
if(B[2]==ON && B[5]==ON && A[8]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*9;i*=10;
	}
if(B[6]==ON && B[7]==ON && A[8]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*9;i*=10;
	}
return u;
}
//identify if player is winner
int Ops(void)
{
int i=0;
if((A[1]==ON && A[2]==ON && A[0]==ON) || (A[0]==ON && A[3]==ON && A[6]==ON) ||
   (A[0]==ON && A[4]==ON && A[8]==ON) || (A[1]==ON && A[4]==ON && A[7]==ON) ||
   (A[2]==ON && A[5]==ON && A[8]==ON) || (A[2]==ON && A[4]==ON && A[6]==ON) ||
   (A[4]==ON && A[3]==ON && A[5]==ON) || (A[6]==ON && A[7]==ON && A[8]==ON))
i=1;
return i;
}
//this is managment function

//Intialize\\\\\\\\\\\\\
void Intialize(void)
{
int driver,mode;
int x=160,y=120,r=30,m=3;
driver=DETECT;
initgraph(&driver,&mode,"");
rectangle(x-50,y-50,x+230,y+230);
circle(x,y,r);
setfillstyle(1,8);
floodfill(x+1,y+1,WHITE);
outtextxy(x+5,y+5,"1");
circle(x+m*r,y,r);
floodfill(x+1+m*r,y+1,WHITE);
outtextxy(x+5+m*r,y+5,"2");
circle(x+m*2*r,y,r);
floodfill(x+1+2*m*r,y+1,WHITE);
outtextxy(x+5+2*m*r,y+5,"3");
circle(x,y+m*r,r);
floodfill(x+1,y+1+m*r,WHITE);
outtextxy(x+5,y+5+m*r,"4");
circle(x+m*r,y+m*r,r);
floodfill(x+1+m*r,y+1+m*r,WHITE);
outtextxy(x+5+m*r,y+5+m*r,"5");
circle(x+2*m*r,y+m*r,r);
floodfill(x+1+2*m*r,y+1+m*r,WHITE);
outtextxy(x+5+2*m*r,y+5+m*r,"6");
circle(x,y+2*m*r,r);
floodfill(x+1,y+1+2*m*r,WHITE);
outtextxy(x+5,y+5+2*m*r,"7");
circle(x+m*r,y+2*m*r,r);
floodfill(x+1+m*r,y+1+2*m*r,WHITE);
outtextxy(x+5+m*r,y+5+2*m*r,"8");
circle(x+2*m*r,y+2*m*r,r);
floodfill(x+1+2*m*r,y+1+2*m*r,WHITE);
outtextxy(x+5+2*m*r,y+5+2*m*r,"9");
setfillstyle(6,9);
floodfill(x-48,y-48,WHITE);
setcolor(15);
rectangle(470,73,580,100);
rectangle(470,101,580,128);
rectangle(470,129,580,156);
rectangle(470,157,580,184);
rectangle(470,185,580,212);
rectangle(470,213,580,240);
rectangle(470,241,580,268);
setfillstyle(6,12);
floodfill(471,74,15);
floodfill(471,102,15);
floodfill(471,131,15);
floodfill(471,158,15);
floodfill(471,187,15);
floodfill(471,215,15);
floodfill(471,243,15);
setcolor(15);
settextstyle(3,0,1);
outtextxy(490,185,"  HELP  ");
outtextxy(490,213," ABOUT  ");
outtextxy(490,157," OPTION ");
outtextxy(490,129,"  LOAD  ");
outtextxy(490,101,"  SAVE  ");
outtextxy(486,73,"NEW GAME ");
outtextxy(490,241,"  QUIT  ");
setcolor(12);
settextstyle(2,0,5);
outtextxy(140,350,"PLUSKID");
setcolor(9);
outtextxy(140,350,"        2000 @ YAHOO . COM");
setcolor(2);
rectangle(400,280,630,460);
setfillstyle(6,9);
floodfill(402,283,2);
setcolor(14);
outtextxy(410,300,"Welcome To PLUSKID's World");
outtextxy(414,320,"I Begin This program in:");
outtextxy(410,340,"     August/30/2006 ");
outtextxy(402,360,"This is The First Version Of");
outtextxy(406,380,"The Game And My Second Game");
outtextxy(406,400,"I Hope You Will Enjoy Of It.");
outtextxy(410,440,"    Thank You, <Pluskid>");
struct tm *ptr;
time_t it;
it=time(NULL);
ptr=localtime(&it);
setcolor(14);
outtextxy(395,465,"Today:");
setcolor(11);
outtextxy(445,465,asctime(ptr));
setcolor(9);
settextstyle(4,1,99);
outtextxy(-40,20,"Pluskid");
settextstyle(3,0,2);
setcolor(4);
outtextxy(180,370,"Advertisement");
setcolor(1);
rectangle(110,400,390,476);
Banner(3);
}
//Advertisement\\\\\\\\\
void Advertisement(int)
{
setviewport(111,401,389,475,1);
clearviewport();
}
//Banner\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
void Banner(int i)
{
setviewport(100,3,635,68,1);
settextstyle(1,0,9);
switch(i%4)
{
case 0:
clearviewport();
setcolor(7);
outtextxy(0,-30,"DO");
outtextxy(420,-30,"OZ");
break;
case 1:
setcolor(8);
clearviewport();
outtextxy(50,-30,"DO");
outtextxy(370,-30,"OZ");
break;
case 2:
setcolor(4);
clearviewport();
outtextxy(100,-30,"DO");
outtextxy(320,-30,"OZ");
break;
case 3:
setcolor(15);
clearviewport();
outtextxy(150,-30,"DO");
outtextxy(260,-30,"OZ");
break;
}}
//Choose//////////////////////
void Choose(void)
{
int i,x,y,x1,y1,click,b,f=23,s=98;
setviewport(0,0,629,469,1);
restrictmouseptr(0,0,639,479);
callmouse();
LOOP:
click=0;
delay(200);
while(click==0)
mouseposi(x,y,click);
b=getpixel(x-1,y);
if(b==F)
{
mousehide();
for(b=0;b<9;b++)
if(x<190+(b%3)*90 && y<150+(b/3)*90)
{
f=b;
x=160+(b%3)*90;
y=120+(b/3)*90;
break;
}
setcolor(H);
circle(x,y,30);
circle(x,y,29);
}
else
goto LOOP;

callmouse();
LOOP1:
click=0;
delay(200);
while(click==0)
mouseposi(x1,y1,click);
b=getpixel(x1-1,y1);
if(b==F)
for(b=0;b<9;b++)
if(x1<190+(b%3)*90 && y1<150+(b/3)*90)
{
s=b;
break;
}
if(f==s)
{
setcolor(15);
circle(x,y,30);
setcolor(F);
circle(x,y,29);
goto LOOP;
//Choose();
}

if(b==8)
{
mousehide();
setfillstyle(1,F);
floodfill(x1,y1,WHITE);
setcolor(15);
circle(x,y,30);
setfillstyle(1,8);
floodfill(x,y,WHITE);
callmouse();
}
else
goto LOOP1;
callmouse();
}
//First\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
void First(void)
{
int i,x,y,click,b;
setviewport(0,0,629,469,1);
restrictmouseptr(0,0,639,479);
callmouse();
LOOP:
click=0;
while(click==0)
mouseposi(x,y,click);
b=getpixel(x-1,y);
if(b==8)
{
mousehide();
setfillstyle(1,F);
floodfill(x,y,WHITE);
callmouse();
}
else
goto LOOP;
}
//PFir\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
void PFir(void)
{
int i;
randomize();
i=random(100);
mousehide();
setfillstyle(1,S);
if(getpixel(247,215)==F)
{
if(!(i%5))
floodfill(160,300,WHITE);
else if(!(i%6))
floodfill(340,120,WHITE);
else
floodfill(340,300,WHITE);
}
else
floodfill(250,210,WHITE);
callmouse();
}
//CPU\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
void CPU(void)
{
int i,j,s,l,test=0,test1=0,test2=0,test3=0,cont=3;
while(cont--)
{
for(i=0;i<9;i++)
{
Chk();
if(B[i]==ON)
{
B[i]=OFF;//1
j=Lucky();
if(j)
{
setfillstyle(1,8);
floodfill(160+(i%3)*90,120+(i/3)*90,WHITE);
i=j-1;
setfillstyle(1,S);
floodfill(160+(i%3)*90,120+(i/3)*90,WHITE);
return;
}
j=Nextchk();
if(j>10 || j==i+1)
continue;
if(j)
{
setfillstyle(1,8);
floodfill(160+(i%3)*90,120+(i/3)*90,WHITE);
i=j-1;
setfillstyle(1,S);
floodfill(160+(i%3)*90,120+(i/3)*90,WHITE);
return;
}
for(s=0;s<9 && s!=i;s++)
if(B[s]==OFF && A[s]==OFF)
{//111
B[s]=ON;//2
j=Lucky();
	 if(j>10)
	      {
	      setfillstyle(1,8);
	      floodfill(160+(i%3)*90,120+(i/3)*90,WHITE);
	      setfillstyle(1,S);
	      floodfill(160+(s%3)*90,120+(s/3)*90,WHITE);
	      return;
	      }
	   else if(j)
		    {
		    A[j-1]=ON;//3
		    for(l=0;l<9 && l!=j-1;l++)
		      if(A[l]==ON)
			{
			A[l]=OFF;
			    if(Lucky())
			       {
			       A[l]=ON;
			       continue;
			       }
			if(Nextchk())
			test2=ON;
			      if(Nextchk()>10)
			      {
			      test3=ON;
			      break;
			      }
			}
		    if(!test3  && test)
			  {
			  setfillstyle(1,8);
			  floodfill(160+(i%3)*90,120+(i/3)*90,WHITE);
			  setfillstyle(1,S);
			  floodfill(160+(s%3)*90,120+(s/3)*90,WHITE);
			  return;
			  }
		    }

}//111
}//if
}//for
if(cont==2)
test=1;
if(cont==1)
test1=1;
}//while
}
//Pluskid\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
void Pluskid(void)
{
int i,j,test=0,test1=0,cont=3;
setfillstyle(1,S);
if(PSec())
return;
while(cont--)
{
for(i=0;i<9;i++)
{
Chk();
//printf("oh %d  %d  %d\n%d%d%d%d%d%d%d%d%d\n",i,test,test1,B[0],B[1],B[2],B[3],B[4],B[5],B[6],B[7],B[8]);
  if(B[i]==OFF && A[i]==OFF)
      {
      B[i]=ON;//1
      j=Lucky();
	  if(!j)
	    continue;

		  if(j>10)
		   {
//printf("oh %d  %d\n%d%d%d%d%d%d%d%d%d",test,test1,B[0],B[1],B[2],B[3],B[4],B[5],B[6],B[7],B[8]);
		   floodfill(160+(i%3)*90,120+(i/3)*90,WHITE);
		   return;
		   }
      A[j-1]=ON;//2
	   if(!Nextchk() && test )
		   {
		   floodfill(160+(i%3)*90,120+(i/3)*90,WHITE);
		   return;
		   }
		   if(Nextchk() && !test)
		   continue;
	   if(Nextchk()<10 && test && test1)
		   {
		   floodfill(160+(i%3)*90,120+(i/3)*90,WHITE);
		   return;
		   }

}
}
if(cont==2)
test=1;
if(cont==1)
test1=1;
}
}
//PSec\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
unsigned char PSec(void)
{
int i;
Chk();
i=Lucky();
i%=10;
if(i)
  {
if(i==1)
floodfill(160,120,WHITE);
if(i==2)
floodfill(250,120,WHITE);
if(i==3)
floodfill(340,120,WHITE);
if(i==4)
floodfill(160,210,WHITE);
if(i==5)
floodfill(250,210,WHITE);
if(i==6)
floodfill(340,210,WHITE);
if(i==7)
floodfill(160,300,WHITE);
if(i==8)
floodfill(250,300,WHITE);
if(i==9)
floodfill(340,300,WHITE);
return 1;
}
i=Nextchk();
printf("%d",i);
i%=10;
if(i)
  {
if(i==1)
floodfill(160,120,WHITE);
if(i==2)
floodfill(250,120,WHITE);
if(i==3)
floodfill(340,120,WHITE);
if(i==4)
floodfill(160,210,WHITE);
if(i==5)
floodfill(250,210,WHITE);
if(i==6)
floodfill(340,210,WHITE);
if(i==7)
floodfill(160,300,WHITE);
if(i==8)
floodfill(250,300,WHITE);
if(i==9)
floodfill(340,300,WHITE);
return 1;
}
return 0;
}


//Chk\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
void Chk(void)
{
mousehide();
if(getpixel(150,125)==F)
A[0]=1;
else
A[0]=0;
if(getpixel(240,125)==F)
A[1]=1;
else
A[1]=0;
if(getpixel(330,125)==F)
A[2]=1;
else
A[2]=0;
if(getpixel(150,215)==F)
A[3]=1;
else
A[3]=0;
if(getpixel(250,215)==F)
A[4]=1;
else
A[4]=0;
if(getpixel(340,210)==F)
A[5]=1;
else
A[5]=0;
if(getpixel(150,305)==F)
A[6]=1;
else
A[6]=0;
if(getpixel(250,305)==F)
A[7]=1;
else
A[7]=0;
if(getpixel(340,305)==F)
A[8]=1;
else
A[8]=0;
if(getpixel(160,125)==S)
B[0]=1;
else
B[0]=0;
if(getpixel(240,125)==S)
B[1]=1;
else
B[1]=0;
if(getpixel(330,125)==S)
B[2]=1;
else
B[2]=0;
if(getpixel(150,215)==S)
B[3]=1;
else
B[3]=0;
if(getpixel(250,210)==S)
B[4]=1;
else
B[4]=0;
if(getpixel(330,215)==S)
B[5]=1;
else
B[5]=0;
if(getpixel(150,305)==S)
B[6]=1;
else
B[6]=0;
if(getpixel(240,305)==S)
B[7]=1;
else
B[7]=0;
if(getpixel(330,305)==S)
B[8]=1;
else
B[8]=0;
callmouse();
}
//Nextchk\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
int Nextchk(void)
{
int i=1,u=0;
if(A[6]==ON && A[3]==ON && B[0]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*1;i*=10;
	}
if(A[1]==ON && A[2]==ON && B[0]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*1;i*=10;
	}
if(A[4]==ON && A[8]==ON && B[0]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*1;i*=10;
	}
if(A[0]==ON && A[2]==ON && B[1]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*2;i*=10;
	}
if(A[4]==ON && A[7]==ON && B[1]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*2;i*=10;
	}
if(A[0]==ON && A[1]==ON && B[2]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*3;i*=10;
	}
if(A[5]==ON && A[8]==ON && B[2]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*3;i*=10;
	}
if(A[4]==ON && A[6]==ON && B[2]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*3;i*=10;
	}
if(A[0]==ON && A[6]==ON && B[3]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*4;i*=10;
	}
if(A[4]==ON && A[5]==ON && B[3]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*4;i*=10;
	}
if(A[1]==ON && A[7]==ON && B[4]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*5;i*=10;
	}
if(A[3]==ON && A[5]==ON && B[4]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*5;i*=10;
	}
if(A[2]==ON && A[6]==ON && B[4]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*5;i*=10;
	}
if(A[0]==ON && A[8]==ON && B[4]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*5;i*=10;
	}
if(A[3]==ON && A[4]==ON && B[5]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*6;i*=10;
	}
if(A[2]==ON && A[8]==ON && B[5]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*6;i*=10;
	}
if(A[0]==ON && A[3]==ON && B[6]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*7;i*=10;
	}
if(A[2]==ON && A[4]==ON && B[6]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*7;i*=10;
	}
if(A[7]==ON && A[8]==ON && B[6]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*7;i*=10;
	}
if(A[1]==ON && A[4]==ON && B[7]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*8;i*=10;
	}
if(A[6]==ON && A[8]==ON && B[7]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*8;i*=10;
	}
if(A[0]==ON && A[4]==ON && B[8]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*9;i*=10;
	}
if(A[2]==ON && A[5]==ON && B[8]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*9;i*=10;
	}
if(A[6]==ON && A[7]==ON && B[8]==OFF)
   {
    u+=i*9;i*=10;
	}
return u;
}

----------


## pluskid

اینم یه برنامه خوب دیگه

#include<stdio.h>
  #include<conio.h>
    #include<alloc.h>
const volatile max=15;
int    read(float[][max],float[][max]);
void   compute1(float[][max],float[][max],float[][max],int,int,int,float);
float  compute2(float[][max],int);
void   display(float[][max],float[][max],int,float);
int    main(){
float  num[max][max],g[max][max],v[max][max],a[max][max];int dn,u;float det;
	int register i,j;
	dn=read(num,a);
	det=compute2(num,dn);
	for(i=0;i<dn;i++)
	for(j=0;j<dn;j++){
	compute1(a,g,v,dn,i,j,det);}
	display(a,v,dn,det);
	getch();
	return 0;}
//**************************************************  **************************
int read(float num[][max],float a[][max]){
int dn;clrscr();int register i,j;
printf("\nenter degree of matrix:");
scanf("%d",&dn);
clrscr();
for(i=0;i<dn;i++){
printf("\n\n\nenter arguments of row[%d]:\n\n",i);
for(j=0;j<dn;j++){
scanf("%f",*(num+i)+j);
*(*(a+i)+j)=*(*(num+i)+j);}}return dn;}
//**************************************************  **************************
void   display(float c[][max],float inv[][max],int dn,float det){
int register i,j;clrscr();
	printf("\n\n\n\n\n\t\t\t    --ORIGINAL MATRIX--\n");
	for(i=0;i<dn;i++){
	 printf("\n\t\t");
	for(j=0;j<dn;j++)
	printf("%10.3f",c[i][j]);}
	printf("\n\n\n\t\t\t      --INVERSE MATRIX--\n");
	for(i=0;i<dn;i++){
	 printf("\n\t\t");
	for(j=0;j<dn;j++)
	printf("%10.6f  ",inv[i][j]);}
	printf("\n\n\n\t\tعؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ  ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ  ؤؤؤؤ؟");
	printf("\n\t\t³ determinan of matrix= %19.7f  ³ ",det);
	printf("\n\t\tہؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ  ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ  ؤؤظ");
	}
//**************************************************  **************************
void compute1(float g[][max],float v[][max],float inv1[][max],int dn,int r,int c,float e){
int col=0,row=0,add=r+c,y;float y1=1;
if(add%2)
y1=-1;
int register i,j;
for(i=0;i<dn-1;i++){
if(i==r)
row=1;
col=0;
for(j=0;j<dn-1;j++){
if(j==c)
col=1;
v[i][j]=g[i+row][j+col];}}
inv1[c][r]=y1*compute2(v,dn-1)/e;}
//**************************************************  **************************
float compute2(float c[][max],int s){
float *h=(float*)malloc(sizeof(float)),h1=1;int y=s-1,k=s;
int register i,j;
while(y>0){
for(i=1;i<k;i++){
if(c[y][y]!=0)
h[i-1]=c[y-i][y]/c[y][y];
else{
for(j=0;j<s;j++)
c[y][j]+=c[y-i][j];
h[i-1]=c[y-i][y]/c[y][y];}}
y--;k--;
for(i=0;i<k;i++)
for(j=s-1;j>=0;j--)
c[y-i][j]=c[y-i][j]-h[i]*c[y+1][j];}
for(i=0;i<s;i++)
h1*=c[i][i];return h1;}
//************************\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/**************************//
//                            END  OF PROGRAM                               //
//                            HOSSEIN PAIMARD                               //
//                        wednsday. january 25-2006                         //
//                               11:57 A.M
//                         PLUSKID2000 @ YAHOO.COM                           //
//************************/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/***************************//

----------


## pluskid

اینم یه بازی گرافیکیه عالی با سی 
در ضمیمه فایل اجرا این بازی با بازی دوز قبلی داده شده است 
#include<graphics.h>
#include   <stdio.h>
#include   <conio.h>
#include  <stdlib.h>
#include  <string.h>
#include   <ctype.h>
#include     <dos.h>
union REGS in,out;
union REGS InRegs;
union REGS OutRegs;
  int prev_mouse_x=0;
  int prev_mouse_y=0;
void mouse( )
    {
       InRegs.x.ax=0x0001;
       int86(0x33,&InRegs,&OutRegs);
   }

int callmouse()
{
in.x.ax=1;
int86(51,&in,&out);
return 1;
}
void mouseposi(int &xpos,int &ypos,int &click)
{
in.x.ax=3;
int86(51,&in,&out);
click=out.x.bx;
xpos=out.x.cx;
ypos=out.x.dx;
}
int mousehide()
{
in.x.ax=2;
int86(51,&in,&out);
return 1;
}
void setposi(int &xpos,int &ypos)
{
in.x.ax=4;
in.x.cx=xpos;
in.x.dx=ypos;
int86(51,&in,&out);
}
void resetmouse()
{in.x.ax=0;
int86(51,&in,&out);}
void restrictmouseptr(int x1,int y1,int x2,int y2)
{
in.x.ax=7;
in.x.cx=x1;
in.x.dx=x2;
int86(51,&in,&out);
in.x.ax=8;
in.x.cx=y1;
in.x.dx=y2;
int86(51,&in,&out);
}
#define    con    20
#define    add    13
void input(int[],int[]);
void motion(int[],int);
void dis(int,int,int,int,int);
void club(int,int);
void hearts(int,int);
void spade(int,int);
void diamond(int,int);
void begin(int[],int[]);
void intialize(int[]);
void call(int[],int[],int[]);
int pluskid(int[],int[],int);
int score(int,int[],int[],int,int[],int);
int now(int,int[],int[]);
int move(int,int,int[],int[],int);
//\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
void main(){
int d=DETECT,m=0;
initgraph(&d,&m,"");
restrictmouseptr(3,1,637,447);
int adv[4]={0};int sc[4]={0};
while(1){
input(adv,sc);}}
//\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
void intialize(int array[52]){
int i,j,s,k,player,face;
randomize();
for(j=0;j<4;j++)
for(i=1+j*con;i<14+j*con;i++){
player=random(52);
while(array[player]!=0)
player=random(52);
array[player]=i;}
for(k=0;k<4;k++)
for(i=k*add;i<13+k*add;i++)
for(j=12+k*add;j>i;j--)
if(array[i]>array[j]){
face=array[i];array[i]=array[j];array[j]=face;}
for(k=1;k<4;k++)
for(i=k*add;i<13+k*add;i++)
for(j=12+k*add;j>i;j--)
if(array[i]<array[j] && ((array[j]<14 && array[i]<14) || (20<array[j] && 20<array[i] && array[i]<34 && array[j]<34) || (40<array[j] && 40<array[i] && array[i]<54 && array[j]<54) || (60<array[j] && 60<array[i] && array[i]<74 && array[j]<74)) ){
face=array[i];array[i]=array[j];array[j]=face;}}
//\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
int pluskid(int plus[52],int a[4],int cv){
char h;int f,q,e,i,j,s,k,m,g,x,y,cl=0,b=0,n,p=0,l=0;
setposi(550,430);
callmouse();
for(j=0;j<add;j++)
if(plus[j]>cv && plus[j]<cv+14){
l=13;break;}
while(1){
while(cl==0 || cl==2)
mouseposi(x,y,cl);
y=y>475  ? y/10 : y;
sound(3000);
delay(9);
nosound();
for(n=0;n<7;n++){
if(x>10+n*90 && x<93+n*90)
if(y>210 && y<340){
b=n+1;break;}
else if(y>345 && y<475){
b=n+8;break;}}
if(b==0 || b==14){cl=0;b=0;continue;}
for(n=0;n<13;n++){
if(plus[n]!=0)
p++;
if(p==b){
if(l==0){
a[0]=plus[n];
plus[n]=0;
m=0;break;}
else
if(plus[n]>cv && plus[n]<cv+14){
a[0]=plus[n];
plus[n]=0;
m=0;break;}p=15;break;}}
if(p!=b){b=0;cl=0;p=0;continue;}
if(a[0]>20)
m=20;
if(a[0]>40)
m=40;
if(a[0]>60)
m=60;
return m;}}
//\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
int move(int i,int m,int plus[52],int a[4],int w){
int j,s,f=0,q,k=-1;//need to improve
for(j=i*add;j<add*(i+1);j++){
if(plus[j]==71 && plus[j]>m && plus[j]<a[w]){
a[i]=plus[j];plus[j]=0;return w;}
else if(plus[j]==71){
k=j;break;}else;}
for(j=i*add;j<add*(i+1);j++){
if(plus[j]>m && plus[j]<a[w]){
a[i]=plus[j];plus[j]=0;s=j;f=1;break;}
else if(a[w]<plus[j] && plus[j]<m+14){
a[i]=plus[j];s=j;f=1;w=i;//need to improvment for i=2 stage
}else;}
if(f==1)
plus[s]=0;
else{//need to improvment
if(k!=-1){
a[i]=plus[k];plus[k]=0;return w;}
q=0;m=i*add;
while(plus[m+q]==0)
q++;
a[i]=plus[m+q];plus[m+q]=0;}
return w;}
//\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
int now(int w,int us[52],int a[4]){
int i;int val=14,v,c,m;//begin of movement with PC
for(i=w*add;i<(w+1)*add;i++){
v=us[i];
if(v>0 && (v%20)<(val%20)){
val=v;c=i;m=(v/20)*20;}else;}
a[w]=val;us[c]=0;
return m;}
//\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
int score(int a[4],int m,int kid[4],int w,int sc[4],int ctl){
int i,min=100;int j=w,h=a[w];
if(ctl==0){
for(i=0;i<4;i++)
if(a[i]>m && a[i]<m+14 && h<a[i]){
h=a[i];j=i;}
for(i=0;i<4;i++){
if(a[i]>0 && a[i]<14)
sc[j]++;//j is lost this stage
else if(a[i]==71)
sc[j]+=13;}
return j;}
else{
for(i=0;i<4;i++)
if(sc[i]==26){
for(j=0;j<4;j++)
if(j!=i)
kid[j]+=26;return j;}
for(i=0;i<4;i++)
kid[i]+=sc[i];
for(i=0;i<4;i++){
if(kid[i]<min){
min=kid[i];j=i;}
if(kid[i]>99)
w=100;}
if(w==100){
kid[0]=kid[1]=kid[2]=kid[3]=0;
cleardevice();
setcolor(4);
settextstyle(3,0,19);
if(j==0)
outtextxy(30,200,"YOU WIN");
else
outtextxy(30,200,"YOU LOST");
delay(3000);cleardevice();}
return i;}}
//\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
void input(int adv[4],int sc[4]){
int x,y,cl=0,i=-2,j,color=14,a1=3;int u[52]={0},a[4]={0};
setposi(460,30);
mouse();
sc[3]=0;sc[1]=0;sc[2]=0;sc[0]=0;
call(u,adv,sc);
setcolor(4);
settextstyle(1,0,9);
outtextxy(110,25,"HEARTS");
settextstyle(3,0,1);
outtextxy(200,250," Developed And Designed:");
settextstyle(4,0,19);
outtextxy(120,250,"PlusKid");
setcolor(a1);
settextstyle(0,0,1);
setfillstyle(1,4);
rectangle(500,30,580,50);
settextstyle(0,0,1);
floodfill(503,33,a1);
outtextxy(509,35,"  NEW");
rectangle(500,60,580,80);
floodfill(503,65,a1);
outtextxy(508,67,"  HELP");
rectangle(500,90,580,110);
floodfill(503,93,a1);
outtextxy(509,95,"CONTINUE");
rectangle(500,120,580,140);
floodfill(503,125,a1);
outtextxy(508,125,"  ABOUT");
rectangle(500,150,580,170);
floodfill(503,152,a1);
outtextxy(508,155,"  QUIT");
settextstyle(0,0,1);
while(cl==0 || cl==2){
mouseposi(x,y,cl);
while(y>33 && y<49 && (cl==0 || cl==2) && x>510 && x<570){
mouseposi(x,y,cl);
i=0;
setcolor(color);
rectangle(500,30,580,50);}
setcolor(a1);
rectangle(500,30,580,50);
while(y>61 && y<80  && (cl==0 || cl==2) && x>510 && x<570){
mouseposi(x,y,cl);
setcolor(color);
rectangle(500,60,580,80);
i=1;}
setcolor(a1);
rectangle(500,60,580,80);
while(y>90 && y<110 && (cl==0 || cl==2) && x>510 && x<570){
mouseposi(x,y,cl);
setcolor(color);
rectangle(500,90,580,110);
i=2;}
setcolor(a1);
rectangle(500,90,580,110);
while(y>120 && y<140  && (cl==0 || cl==2) && x>510 && x<570){
setcolor(color);
mouseposi(x,y,cl);
i=3;
rectangle(500,120,580,140);}
setcolor(a1);
rectangle(500,120,580,140);
while(y>151 && y<170  && (cl==0 || cl==2) && x>510 && x<570){
setcolor(color);
mouseposi(x,y,cl);
i=4;
rectangle(500,150,580,170);}
setcolor(a1);
rectangle(500,150,580,170);}
switch(i){
case 0:
begin(a,sc);
break;
case 1:
mousehide();
setviewport(120,110,520,330,1);
clearviewport();
floodfill(1,1,2);
window(10,10,240,250);
bar3d(0,0,390,240,10,0);
setcolor(11);
highvideo();
outtextxy(28,5,"             IN THE NAME OF GOD    ");
outtextxy(20,25,"           Introduce Of This Game ");
outtextxy(20,45,"         WithOut Heart And Spade Queen");
outtextxy(1,65,"                 You Are Pluskid.");
outtextxy(20,85,"         Spade Queen Is Equal -13");
outtextxy(30,105,"   Every Heart Which You Get Is Equal -1");
outtextxy(20,125,"           The Winner's Name Is Red");
outtextxy(1,145," Game Is Continued Till Somebody Get -100 Score");
outtextxy(1,165,"Whatever Your Score Is Higher You're Loser Sooner");
outtextxy(30,200,"           Sunday,May 07,2006");
delay(15000);
setfillstyle(11,8);
floodfill(10,10,4);
setviewport(0,0,639,479,1);
cleardevice();
call(u,adv,sc);
i=-1;
input(adv,sc);
break;
case 2:
if(adv[0]==0 && adv[1]==0 && adv[2]==0 && adv[3]==0){
mousehide();
setviewport(140,110,400,190,1);
clearviewport();
floodfill(1,1,2);
window(10,10,240,250);
bar3d(0,0,250,80,10,0);
setcolor(11);
highvideo();
outtextxy(28,40,"YOU DON'T BEGIN ANY GAME  ");
delay(1500);
setfillstyle(11,8);
floodfill(10,10,4);
setviewport(0,0,639,479,1);
cleardevice();
break;}
begin(adv,sc);
break;
case 4:
exit(1);
break;
case 3:
mousehide();
setviewport(200,110,460,300,1);
clearviewport();
floodfill(1,1,2);
window(10,10,200,250);
bar3d(0,0,250,190,10,0);
setcolor(14);
highvideo();
outtextxy(8,5,"       IN THE NAME OF GOD    ");
outtextxy(1,45,"  Developed And Published By: ");
outtextxy(1,70,"       Hossein Paimard");
outtextxy(1,100,"     Pluskid2000@yahoo.com");
outtextxy(1,130,"      Sunday,May 07,2006");
delay(6000);
setfillstyle(11,8);
floodfill(10,10,4);
setviewport(0,0,639,479,1);
cleardevice();
call(u,adv,sc);
i=-1;
input(adv,sc);
break;
}}

//\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
void begin(int adv[4],int sc[4]){
int a[4]={0},j,i,w,m,s=13,cl=0,x,y,ss;
//call(plus,adv);
int plus[52]={0};
intialize(plus);
//input(adv);
w=random(4);
j=w;
while(s--){
mousehide();
call(plus,adv,sc);
if(w==0)
m=pluskid(plus,a,-100);
else
m=now(w,plus,a);
motion(a,w);
for(i=w+1;i<w+4;i++){
if((i%4)==0)
pluskid(plus,a,m);
else
j=move(i%4,m,plus,a,j);
motion(a,i%4);}
setposi(540,345);
w=score(a,m,adv,w,sc,0);
j=w;
mousehide();
delay(1500);
clearviewport();}
score(a,m,adv,w,sc,1);
input(adv,sc);}
//\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
void motion(int a[4],int i){
int j,f;
j=a[i]/con;
f=a[i]%con;
dis(f,i,j,1+i,-180);}
//\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
void club(int i,int j){
setcolor(0);
circle(i+8,j+2,4);
circle(i+4,j+9,4);
circle(i+13,j+9,4);
rectangle(i+5,j+13,i+11,j+18);
setfillstyle(0,10);
putpixel(i+9,j+6,5);
putpixel(i+8,j+12,0);
putpixel(i+9,j+12,0);
putpixel(i+8,j+11,0);
putpixel(i+9,j+11,0);
floodfill(i+9,j+16,0);
floodfill(i+8,j+2,0);
floodfill(i+5,j+9,0);
floodfill(i+11,j+9,0); }
//\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
void call(int array[52],int adv[4],int sc[4]){
int s,j,k=0,i,m=0,x,y,cl,min=10,min1=10,yy=-1,nn=-1;
char p0[3]={0},p1[3]={0},p2[3]={0},p3[3]={0},p10[3]={0},p11[3]={0},p12[3]={0},p13[3]={0};
//resetmouse();
for(i=0;i<13;i++){
s=array[i];
if(s==0)continue;
if(s<14+k*con){
switch(k){
case 0:k=0;
dis(s,m,0,m,0);m++;
break;//call hearts
case 1:k=0;
dis(s-con,m,1,m,0);m++;break;//call club
case 2:k=0;
dis(s-2*con,m,2,m,0);m++;
break;
case 3:k=0;
dis(s-3*con,m,3,m,0);m++;
break;}}
else{
k++;i--;}}
setcolor(4);
settextstyle(1,0,9);
outtextxy(110,25,"HEARTS");
settextstyle(0,0,1);
setcolor(4);
setfillstyle(1,4);
ellipse(54,13,0,360,46,12);
floodfill(55,14,4);
setcolor(15);
outtextxy(11,10,"TOTAL SCORE");
setcolor(4);
ellipse(54,175,0,360,46,12);
floodfill(55,176,4);
setcolor(15);
outtextxy(10,172,"STAGE SCORE");
setcolor(2);
min=min1=100;
for(int o=0;o<4;o++)
if(adv[o]<min){
min=adv[o];yy=o;}
for(o=0;o<4;o++)
if(sc[o]<min1){
min1=sc[o];nn=o;}
itoa(adv[0],p0,10);itoa(adv[1],p1,10);
itoa(adv[2],p2,10);itoa(adv[3],p3,10);
itoa(sc[0],p10,10);itoa(sc[1],p11,10);
itoa(sc[2],p12,10);itoa(sc[3],p13,10);
if(yy==0)
setcolor(4);
else
setcolor(3);
outtextxy(25,37,"Pluskid");outtextxy(45,52,p0);
if(nn==0)
setcolor(4);
else
setcolor(3);
outtextxy(113,168,"Pluskid");outtextxy(130,185,p10  );
if(yy==1)
setcolor(4);
else
setcolor(3);
outtextxy(25,67,"Hossein");outtextxy(45,82,p1);
if(nn==1)
setcolor(4);
else
setcolor(3);
outtextxy(203,168,"Hossein");outtextxy(223,185,p11  );
if(yy==2)
setcolor(4);
else
setcolor(3);
outtextxy(25,97,"Michael");outtextxy(45,112,p2);
if(nn==2)
setcolor(4);
else
setcolor(3);
outtextxy(290,168,"Michael");outtextxy(315,185,p12  );
if(yy==3)
setcolor(4);
else
setcolor(3);
outtextxy(25,127,"Carlson");outtextxy(45,142,p3);
if(nn==3)
setcolor(4);
else
setcolor(3);
outtextxy(380,168,"Carlson");outtextxy(405,185,p13  );}
//\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
void dis(int i,int m,int g,int z,int s){
int x,y,spot[30]={0},r;char j[20]={0};
setfillstyle(11,8);
setcolor(3);
floodfill(10,10,4);
i++;
rectangle(0,200,639,479);
setposi(590,370);
callmouse();
if(i==14){
strcpy(j," ACE");
i=1;}
else if(i==13){
strcpy(j," KING");
i=1;}
else if(i==12){
strcpy(j,"QUEEN");
i=1;}
else if(i==11){
strcpy(j," JACK");
i=1;}
else
itoa(i,j,10);
if(m>6){
z=m-7;
s=135;}
y=93+90*z;
x=3+z*90;
rectangle(x+7,210+s,y,340+s);
setfillstyle(1,15);
floodfill(x+8,211+s,3);
outtextxy(x+11,214+s,j);
spot[0]=x+28;spot[1]=215+s;
spot[2]=x+55;spot[3]=spot[1];
spot[4]=spot[0];spot[5]=239+s;
spot[6]=spot[2];spot[7]=spot[5];
spot[8]=spot[0];spot[9]=263+s;
spot[10]=spot[2];spot[11]=spot[9];
spot[12]=spot[0];spot[13]=289+s;
spot[14]=spot[2];spot[15]=spot[13];
spot[16]=spot[0];spot[17]=313+s;
spot[18]=spot[2];spot[19]=spot[17];
switch(g){
case 0:
if(i==1){
hearts(x+43,spot[11]);
settextstyle(TRIPLEX_FONT,HORIZ_DIR,3);
outtextxy(x+12,spot[11]-28,j);
settextstyle(DEFAULT_FONT,HORIZ_DIR,1);}
else
for(r=0;r<i;r++)
hearts(spot[r*2],spot[r*2+1]);
break;
case 1:
if(i==1){
club(x+43,spot[11]);
settextstyle(TRIPLEX_FONT,HORIZ_DIR,3);
outtextxy(x+12,spot[11]-28,j);
settextstyle(DEFAULT_FONT,HORIZ_DIR,1);}
else
for(r=0;r<i;r++)
club(spot[r*2],spot[r*2+1]+2);
break;
case 2:
if(i==1){
diamond(x+43,spot[11]);
settextstyle(TRIPLEX_FONT,HORIZ_DIR,3);
outtextxy(x+12,spot[11]-28,j);
settextstyle(DEFAULT_FONT,HORIZ_DIR,1);}
else
for(r=0;r<i;r++)
diamond(spot[r*2],spot[r*2+1]);
break;
case 3:
if(i==1){
spade(x+43,spot[11]);
settextstyle(TRIPLEX_FONT,HORIZ_DIR,3);
outtextxy(x+12,spot[11]-28,j);
settextstyle(DEFAULT_FONT,HORIZ_DIR,1);}
else
for(r=0;r<i;r++)
spade(spot[r*2],spot[r*2+1]);
break;}}
//\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
void diamond(int i,int j){
int p[10]={0};
  char pattern[8] = {0xff, 0xff, 0xff, 0xff, 0xff, 0xff, 0xff, 0xff};
setcolor(4);
p[0]=i;p[1]=j+12;p[2]=i+7;p[3]=j+1;p[4]=i+14;
p[5]=j+12;p[6]=i+7;p[7]=j+24;p[8]=i;p[9]=j+12;
drawpoly(5,p);
setfillpattern(pattern,4);
fillpoly(5,p);}
//\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
void hearts(int i,int j){
int p[10]={0};
  char pattern[8] = {0xff, 0xff, 0xff, 0xff, 0xff, 0xff, 0xff, 0xff};
setcolor(4);
p[0]=i;p[1]=j+12;p[2]=i+7;p[3]=j+23;p[4]=i+14;p[5]=j+12;p[6]=i;p[7]=j+12;
drawpoly(4,p);
setfillpattern(pattern,4);
fillpoly(4,p);
circle(i+3,j+9,4);
circle(i+11,j+9,4);
putpixel(i+8,j+11,0);
putpixel(i+9,j+11,0);
floodfill(i+3,j+9,4);
floodfill(i+11,j+9,4);}
//\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
void spade(int i,int j){
int p[10]={0};
  char pattern[8] = {0xff, 0xff, 0xff, 0xff, 0xff, 0xff, 0xff, 0xff};
setcolor(0);
p[0]=i;p[1]=j+14;p[2]=i+7;p[3]=j+2;p[4]=i+14;p[5]=j+14;p[6]=i;p[7]=j+14;
drawpoly(4,p);
setfillpattern(pattern,0);
fillpoly(4,p);
circle(i+4,j+15,4);
circle(i+10,j+15,4);
rectangle(i+5,j+16,i+9,j+24);
putpixel(i+7,j+15,0);
putpixel(i+6,j+17,0);
putpixel(i+8,j+17,0);
floodfill(i+8,j+21,0);
floodfill(i+4,j+15,0);
floodfill(i+10,j+15,0);}
//\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## pluskid

در این برنامه شما می تو انید با وارد کردن عدد خود در محدوده عدد صحیح 
تمام مقسوم علیه های آن عدد را ببینید

#include<stdio.h>
#include<conio.h>

main()
{
int i,x,u,k,j,jj[10],con,m,bool,cons,mm,a[30][2],fil=0,bool1=0;
char *plus="PLUSKID2000@YAHOO.COM PLUSKID";
clrscr();
printf("enter your number:");
scanf("%d",&k);
clrscr();
printf("     PLUSKID is calculating denominators of < %d >\n\n\n",k);
m=k;
bool=0;
mm=0;
cons=1;
j=1;
x=2;
con=-1;
while(x<=k/2)
{
for(i=x;i<=k;i++)
if(k%i==0)
{
bool=10;
con++;
jj[con]=i;
k/=i;
j+=i;
i=cons;
}
u=k;
k=m;
if(bool==10 && mm++<k/2)
{
if(u==1)
{
for(int vb=0;vb<fil+1;vb++)
if(j==a[vb][0] && a[vb][1]==con)bool1++;
if(bool1==0)
{
a[fil][0]=j;
a[fil++][1]=con;
printf("\n  %c ق    [%02d]->",plus[fil-1],fil);
for(int gh=0;gh<con;gh++)
printf("  %d *",jj[gh]);
printf("  %d\n    ق",jj[con]);
if(fil%10==0)
getch();
//printf("\t=sum is %10d",j);
}
}
bool1=0;
cons++;
con=-1;
j=0;
bool=0;
}
if(++mm>k/2)
{
x++;
mm=1;
cons=1;
}
k=m;
con=-1;
j=1;
}
printf("\n  %c ق\n    ق\n  %c قــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــ\n\n   %c",plus[fil],plus[fil+1],plus[fil+2] );
for(i=fil+3;i<21;i++)
printf(" %c",plus[i]);
printf("\n\n\n\n\n\tThere Are < %d > Denominators For"
" [ %d ]\n\n\t\tPLUSKID:->Thank You->BYE%c",fil,m,7);
getch();
}
///////////////////////\/\/\/\/from taurus/\/\/\/\/\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
//////////////////////    Design And Develop By:    \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
//////////////////////       Hossain Pymard         \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
//////////////////////   Pluskid2000 @ Yahoo.Com    \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
//////////////////////\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## pluskid

این برنامه ماتریس مربعی رو می گیره و ماتریس بالا و پایین مثلثی شو با دترمینانش چا پ می کنه

#include<stdio.h>
#include<conio.h>
#include<alloc.h>
#include<string.h>
const volatile int max=10;
void output(float[][max],float[][max],float[][max],int);
void calculateU(float[][max],int);
void calculateL(float[][max],int);
void finish(void);
int input(float[][max],float[][max],float[][max]);
int main(){
clrscr();int s;char u;
float c[max][max],c1[max][max],c2[max][max];
do{
s=input(c,c1,c2);
calculateU(c1,s);
calculateL(c2,s);
output(c,c1,c2,s);
u=getch();
}while(u!='n' && u!='N');finish();getch();return 0;}
//input//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
int input(float a[][max],float a1[][max],float a2[][max]){
clrscr();int s;int register i,j;
printf("\n\ncomment:\n\n      << this program calculate triU & triL of a special squre matrix >>\n\t      <<  with constant determinan of original matrix  >>\n\t          << also provide determinan with 2'ways >>\n\n\nbegin:\n  enter degree of matrix:");
scanf("%d",&s);clrscr();
for(i=0;i<s;i++){
printf("\nplease inter arguments of row %d:\n",i+1);
for(j=0;j<s;j++){
scanf("%f",*(a+i)+j);
*(*(a2+i)+j)=*(*(a1+i)+j)=*(*(a+i)+j);}}return s;}
//output///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
void output(float o[][max],float o1[][max],float o2[][max],int s){
clrscr();int register i,j;double h1=1,h2=1;
for(i=0;i<s;i++){
h1*=o1[i][i];h2*=o2[i][i];}
printf("\n\n\n\t\t\t ORIGINAL MATRIX\n");
for(i=0;i<s;i++){
printf("\n\t\t   ");
for(j=0;j<s;j++)
printf("%-10.3f",o[i][j]);}
for(i=0;i<s;i++)
for(j=0;j<s;j++){
if(o1[i][j]<0)
gotoxy(j*12+2,i+20);
else
gotoxy(j*12+3,i+20);
printf("%-9.5f",o1[i][j]);
gotoxy(10,18);
printf("--TRIU of matrix--");
if(s<4){
gotoxy(48,18);
printf("--TRIL of matrix--");
if(o2[i][j]<0)
gotoxy(j*12+42,i+20);
else
gotoxy(j*12+43,i+20);
printf("%-9.5f",o2[i][j]);}}
int b=i+7;
if(s>3){
gotoxy(15,b+18);
printf("--TRIL of matrix--");
for(i=0;i<s;i++)
for(j=0;j<s;j++){
if(o2[i][j]<0)
gotoxy(j*12+2,i+b+20);
else
gotoxy(j*12+3,i+b+20);
printf("%-9.5f",o2[i][j]);}}
i=b+i+20;
gotoxy(8,i+20);
	printf("\n\n\n عؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ  ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ؟    عؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ  ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ؟");
	printf("\n ³determinan of matrix= %12.3f³    ³determinan of matrix= %12.3f³ ",h1,h2);
	printf("\n ہؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ  ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤظ    ہؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ  ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤظ");
	printf("\n\n\n\t  عؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ  ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ  ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ؟");
	printf("\n\t  ³       design and make by : pluskid2000@yahoo.com        ³ ",h2);
	printf("\n\t  ہؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ  ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ  ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤظ");
	printf("\n\n\n\t         would you like to continue?");}
//calculate triU//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
void calculateU(float c[][10],int s){
float *h=(float*)malloc(sizeof(float));int y=0,k=s;
int register i,j;
while(y<s-1){
for(i=1;i<k;i++){
if(c[y][y]!=0)
h[i-1]=c[y+i][y]/c[y][y];
else{
for(j=0;j<s;j++)
c[y][j]+=c[y+i][j];
h[i-1]=c[y-i][y]/c[y][y];}}
y++;k--;
for(i=0;i<k;i++)
for(j=s-1;j>=0;j--)
c[i+y][j]=c[i+y][j]-h[i]*c[y-1][j];}}
//calculate triL//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
void calculateL(float c[][10],int s){
float *h=(float*)malloc(sizeof(float));int y=s-1,k=s;
int register i,j;
while(y>0){
for(i=1;i<k;i++){
if(c[y][y]!=0)
h[i-1]=c[y-i][y]/c[y][y];
else{
for(j=0;j<s;j++)
c[y][j]+=c[y-i][j];
h[i-1]=c[y-i][y]/c[y][y];}}
y--;k--;
for(i=0;i<k;i++)
for(j=s-1;j>=0;j--)
c[y-i][j]=c[y-i][j]-h[i]*c[y+1][j];}}
//finish//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
//external function
void delay(void){
for(long int l=0;l<1999990;l++);}
void finish(void){
clrscr();int max=20,r=1,e=0,i,j;char k[40]="  Design And Make By:";loop:r--;
for(i=0;i<24;i++)for(j=0;j<max;j++){
gotoxy(j+2*i,j+e);printf("%c",k[i]);
gotoxy(max+2*i,max-1+e);printf(" ");delay();
if(j<max-1)gotoxy(j+2*i,j+e);
printf(" ");}e+=3;
strcpy(k,"    Hossein Paimard            ");
if(r==0)goto loop;
strcpy(k," Pluskid2000@yahoo.com         ");
if(r==-1)goto loop;gotoxy(80,50);}

//////////////////////////////\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
//                            pluskid2000@yahoo.com                         \\
//                            monday,january23,2006                         \\
//                                    20:02                                 \\
//\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//////////////////////////

----------


## pluskid

این برنامه به صورت زیر عمل می کند.
مثلا برای:
(2S^2+1)(5S^3+2S^2+1)(3S^5+7.6S^4+1)
1.تعداد بردار را می گیرد (حداکثر 5 بردار) برای مثال بالا =3
2.درجه بردار اول را می گیرد برای مثال بالا از چپ =2
3.ضرایب بردار اول را می گیرد برای مثال بالا
=2
=0
=1
4.درجه بردارهای بعدی و ضرایب آنها را مانند مراحل 2و3 می گیرد
5.نمایش ضرب تمام بردارها در هم برحسب s

#include<stdio.h>
   #include<conio.h>
 void compute(float[][50],int[],int,int);
 int main(){
 int i,v,w=0,e,j,c[5]={0};float s[10][50]={0};clrscr();
printf("\nenter number of vectors:");scanf("%d",&v);
 for(i=0;i<v;i++){
printf("\n****************************");
printf("\nenter degree of vector (%d):",i+1);scanf("%d",&c[i]);w+=c[i];
printf("\n*************************");
 for(j=c[i];j>=0;j--){
printf("\nenter power of degree %d:",j);scanf("%f",&s[i][j]);}}
compute(s,c,v,w);
getch();return 0;}
//**************************************************  **************************
 void compute(float s[][50],int deg[],int z,int w){
 int i,j,r,e=0,t=0;
r=z-1;
 while(r!=0){
 for(i=deg[t];i>=0;i--)
 for(j=deg[t+1];j>=0;j--)
s[z+e][i+j]+=s[t][i]*s[t+1][j];
deg[z+e]=deg[t]+deg[t+1];t+=2;e++;r--;}
//**************************************************  **************************
clrscr();
printf("\n\n\n\n%fs^%d",s[z+e-1][w],w);
for(i=w-1;i>0;i--){
if(s[z+e-1][i]==0);
else{
if(s[z+e-1][i]>0)
printf("+%fs^%d",s[z+e-1][i],i);
else
printf("%fs^%d",s[z+e-1][i],i);}}
if(s[z+e-1][0]<0)
printf("%f",s[z+e-1][0]);
else if(s[z+e-1][0]!=0)
printf("+%f",s[z+e-1][0]);}
//*****************************/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/*****************************//
//                             hossein paimard                             //
//*****************************\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\*****************************//

----------


## pluskid

سلام
من الکترونیک می خونم و برنامه نویسی رو خود خوان یاد گرفتم از شما دوستانی که برنامه نویسی می کنید یا می خونید به عنوان رشته یا کار اصلی می خواستم لطف کنید و نظراتتون رو در مورد برنامه ها بدید 
ممنون :متفکر:   :تشویق:

----------


## h_c2005

سلام دوست عزیز 
برنامه هاتون واقعا توپه ...
راستی چرا موس تو بازی ها کار نمی کنه ؟

----------


## pluskid

سلام


> سلام دوست عزیز 
> برنامه هاتون واقعا توپه ...
> راستی چرا موس تو بازی ها کار نمی کنه ؟ 
> سه شنبه 22 خرداد 1386 08:18 بعد از ظهر


برنامه ها تست شده موسش هم کار می ده  :متفکر:

----------


## h_c2005

exe اش را استفاده کردم  . تو ویژوال سی پلاس پلاس هم که کامپایل نمیشه به خاطر گرافیک باید تو کجا کامپایل کنم ؟؟؟

----------


## pluskid

سلام
من این ها رو توی turbo C++‎ 3.00 نوشتم توی مجموعه red هم هست. :متفکر:

----------


## mahtab_18

برنامه های خیلی جالبی بود

بهتر بود اگر توضیحی درباره توابع گرافیکی که استفاده کردید می دادید .

----------


## shahin571

سلام یه برنامه برای تقویم ندارن که روز رو بدیم به ما بگه چند شنبه است؟
ممنون

----------


## studentmn

سلام آفرین به پشت کار شما برنامه هاتون عالی بود.

----------


## MIDOSE

براوو کارتون عالیه دمتون گرم واقعا عالی بود من که کفم برید مخصوصا اون بازیه (البته همش عالی بود)
امیدوارم بازم کارهای عالیه شما رو بتونم ببینم.دست پشتکار رو از پشت بستی.
موفق باشی

----------


## akamseda

برنامه ها واقعا عالی هستند 
  			فقط اگه ممکنه در مورد الگوریتم برنامه ماتریس معکوس توضیح بده یعنی دترمینان و ماتریس معکوس رو با چه روشی محاسبه می کنه؟
با تشکر

----------


## programset

> بسيار عالي بود


سلام ببخشيد يه جا به يه كد برخوردم يكي از دوستان ميخواس اصلاحش كنيم با توجه به اين كه تازه ديشب عضو سايت شدم هي گم ميشم توش 
كدي كه اصلاح كردمم پيوست ميكنم
اين يه برنامه است كه به كمك يه لست پيوندي اطلاعات دانشجويي رو گرفته نگه داري جستجو و نمايش ميده[PHP][#include <iostream>
#include <conio.h>
#include <stdlib.h>

struct student{
char name[20];
char family[25];
int id;
student *next;
};
student *first,*now;
//////////////////////////
void input(){
student *temp=new student;
cout<<"plese enter the id : "<<endl;
cin>>temp->id;
cout<<"plese enter the name : "<<endl;
cin>>temp->name;
cout<<"plese enter the family : "<<endl;
cin>>temp->family;
if (first==NULL){
now=temp;
now->next=NULL;
first=now;
}
else {
now->next=temp;
now=now->next;
now->next=NULL;
}
}
/////////////////////////////////
void output(){
int i;
student *temp=new student;
temp=first;
do{
while(temp){
cout<<temp->id<<endl;
cout<<temp->name<<endl;
cout<<temp->family<<endl;
cout<<"*************************************\n";
temp=temp->next;
}
cin>>i;
}
while(i!=0);
}
/////////////////////////////////////
void search(int id){
student *temp=new student;
int find;
int i;
temp=first;
do{
while(temp){
if (id==temp->id){
cout<<temp->id<<endl;
cout<<temp->name<<endl;
cout<<temp->family<<endl;
find=1;
break;
}
else{
find=0;
temp=temp->next;
}
}
if (find==0){ cout<<"not find record"<<endl;}
cin>>i;
}while(i);
}
////////////////////////////////////
void main(){
int stat;
for (;;){
system("cls");
cout<<"***************************************"<<e  ndl;
cout<<"num 1 for input data " <<endl;
cout<<"num 2 for list data " <<endl;
cout<<"num 3 for search data " <<endl;
cout<<"num 4 for exit" <<endl;
cout<<"***************************************"<<e  ndl ;
cin>>stat;
system("cls");
switch(stat){
case 1:
input();
break;
case 2:
output();
break;
case 3:
int key;
cout<<"plese enter id for search : " ;
cin>>key;
search(key);
break;
case 4:
exit(0);
}
\\ End of case

}
\\End of for
}
\\ end pf main()/PHP]

----------


## pluskid

باسلام
اول از همه از دوستانی که لطف داشتند تشکر  می کنم
دوم اینکه:
میشه گفت چون موقعه نوشتنه برنامه ها اصلا فکر پخشش نبودم ، به نوشتن توضیحات و هلپشم فکر نکردم اون موقعه. و الان شاید خودمم نفهمم چیکارا کردم اون روزگار.
ولی ماتریس وارون به همون روش عادی ، مولفه برخوردی سطروستون تقسیم بر دترمینان سطر و ستون های دیگر محاسبه شده.
دترمینان هم از دو روش حذفی یعنی تبدیل ماتریس به بالا یا پایین مثلثی و ضرب قطر اصلی و روش عادی که همه تور ریاضی محاسبه می کنن محاسبه شده.
در بازی بیدل هم ابتدا هر شکلی توسط 4 تابع ساخته شده ( خاج ، پیک ، دل ،خشت) و سپس تابع های چیدن ورق ها، هوش مصنوعی و غیره . اگه سوال بخصوصی هست بپرسین پلیز؟ :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## sadegh-hut

خداييش براي كسي كه رشتش چيز ديگه اي و اينا رو نوشته كار توپيه !

حالا چقدر ازت وقت گرفتن مخصوصا اون دو تا بازيا !

----------


## pluskid

> خداييش براي كسي كه رشتش چيز ديگه اي و اينا رو نوشته كار توپيه !
> 
> حالا چقدر ازت وقت گرفتن مخصوصا اون دو تا بازيا !


ممنون از لطفتون
برنامه دوتا بازیا حدود 3 روز فکر کنم ولی خوب تمام فکرم شبانه روز مشغولش بود.
خودم که شخصا برنامه اولی که گذاشتم خیلی دوست دارم واقعا ذهنم باز شد سرش.

----------


## pluskid

با تشکر از همه دوستان
لطفا دوستانی که رتبه ضعیف دادن، دلایله فنی خودشونم بنویسن
ممنون از همه :تشویق:

----------


## kurdit

سلام
چرا کسی جواب من رو نمی ده بابا برای جمع دو ماترسی به کمک اشاره گرها چه کار باید کرد؟

----------


## tarfan1364milad

> سلام
> برنامه ها تست شده موسش هم کار می ده شما برنامه رو کامپایل کردید یا از exe اش استفاده می کنید


 
سلام دوسته عزیز...واقعا خسته نباشی...خیلی خوبه..جدا حال کردم..انگار علاقه زیادی به ریاضیات دارین..برنامه هاتون بیشتر تو این زمینه هاست..خواستم ببینم داخله برنامه هاتون برنامه  (روش لاگرانژ)رو ندارین؟کجا میتونم برنامشو گیر بیارم؟ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدین..موفق باشین

----------


## sur7023

> سلام
> من الکترونیک می خونم و برنامه نویسی رو خود خوان یاد گرفتم از شما دوستانی که برنامه نویسی می کنید یا می خونید به عنوان رشته یا کار اصلی می خواستم لطف کنید و نظراتتون رو در مورد برنامه ها بدید 
> ممنون


 سلام یه برنام نویسم چند ساله برنامه نویسی میکنم برنامه های که ریاضیه میشه ام گرافیک واقعا تخصص می خواد دوست عزیز لطف کن منبشونم بزار :متعجب:

----------


## saeid koohsari

سلام برنامه هاتون خیلی باحال بود 
یه سوال:چطوری میشه 2 تا عدد 20 رقمی رو با هم ضرب کرد(توسط آرایه 1 بعدی)خودم برنامه رو نوشتم ولی وقطی عدد بزرگ میدم errorمیده میشه راهنمای کنین؟
مرسی
ronaldo_1370@yahoo.com

----------


## rasoolinezhad

سلام 
کد بازی دوز شما که exe نداره!
و سئوال بعدی در مورد اینکه error میده در مورد پروتوتایپ initialize موضوع چیه؟ لطفاً توضیح بدیهد ممنون

----------


## pluskid

با سلام
از همه دوستان به خاطر لطفي كه داشتن ممنونم
حقيقت اينه كه به علت تغيير گرايش كاريم ، الان خودمم از برنامه هام چيزي سر در نمي يارم. واسه همين به همه دوستان توصيه مي كنم موقع نوشته برنامه هاشون حتما رو هلپشم وقت بذارن. بازم تشكر :قلب:

----------


## leyla_6790

:لبخند:

----------


## b.behnam

سلام ! اقا شما که کارت درسته می تونی من رو توی نوشتن برنامه ی حل n معادله n مجهول به روش گوس جردن کمک کنید !؟؟؟؟؟
اگه کاملش رو بزارین که دیگه عالی میشه

----------


## pluskid

> سلام یه برنام نویسم چند ساله برنامه نویسی میکنم برنامه های که ریاضیه میشه ام گرافیک واقعا تخصص می خواد دوست عزیز لطف کن منبشونم بزار


دوست عزيز من c  رو از جعفرنژاد قمي خوندم بدون كلاس يا چيز ديگه اي

----------


## hadi_10

برنامه عالی حرف نداره ای بابامو نمیزنه   مرسی<..............................>

----------


## pluskid

up/up/up/up/up

----------


## رامین مرادی

دوست عزیز از شما انتقاد دارم اگه برنامه ها رو خودت نوشتی و رشته کاریتو عوض کردی امکان نداره که مطالب برنامه نویسی یادتون بره چون به شخصه عقیده دارم که اگه کسی یه مدت برنامه بنویسه تو حافظه بلند مدتش قرار می گیره یعنی برنامه نویسی یه کار خلاقانه هستش و این تایپیکی که شما ایجاد کردید بیشتر به ارائه پروژه های دانشجویی شباهت داره و دوستانی که تازه عضو شدن هی از شما پروژه می خوان در کل نوع نوشتن برنامه های شما هم به نظر من اشتباه هست چون که برای توابع و عملیاتتون از مستندات استفاده نکردید و باعث شده که خودتون هم از کدی که نوشتید هیچی سر درنیارید و فکر نکنم بدون نوشتن مستندات بشه تو برنامه های 500 :کف کرده!:  خطی یه تابع دیگه رو فراخوانی کرد یا اگه یک خطای منطقی تو برنامتون به وجود بیاد که واقعا" افتضاح میشه و پیدا کردن اون یعنی گذشتن از صد خان رستم . دوستای دیگه خودتون قضاوت کنید نظرتون چیه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## soorena

سلام

منم با نظر دوستمون کاملا موافقم . کد نویسی در سطح بزرگ بدون کامنت گذاری باعث می‌شه که عملا استفاده مجدد از برنامه غیر ممکن بشه.

----------


## pluskid

راستش منم 100% با نظر شما موافقم ولي حيف كه دير فهميدم مستند سازي چقدر لازمه. بهر حال من اين برنامه ها رو خيلي وقت پيش نوشتم و واقعا الان نميدونم چيكار كردم. ولي همون موقع بنظرم خيلي برنامه هاي خوبي نوشتم :لبخند:  بهر حال ببخشيد نمي تونم كمك كنم.
ولي من همون موقع يه آرزوي ديرينه اي داشتم كه بتونم كلا تمام ريشه هاي ساده يا مختلط يك چند جمله اي را تا n جمله در بيارم. كسي مي تونه الگوريتم بهم بده . قول ميدم اينبار مستند پياده سازيش كنم. plz هر كمكي به ذهنتون ميرسه دريغ نكنيد. :لبخند گشاده!: 
با تشكر فراوان از همه دوستان :قلب:

----------


## known as me

من دنبال یه پروژه ی بازی *دانش آموزی* بودم
ولی بازی هاتون خیلی طولانیه
اگه بازی کوتاه تر دارید بفرستید به ایمیلم 
ممنون
beghghghkh@yahoo.com

----------


## pluskid

> راستش منم 100% با نظر شما موافقم ولي حيف كه دير فهميدم مستند سازي چقدر لازمه. بهر حال من اين برنامه ها رو خيلي وقت پيش نوشتم و واقعا الان نميدونم چيكار كردم. ولي همون موقع بنظرم خيلي برنامه هاي خوبي نوشتم بهر حال ببخشيد نمي تونم كمك كنم.
> ولي من همون موقع يه آرزوي ديرينه اي داشتم كه بتونم كلا تمام ريشه هاي ساده يا مختلط يك چند جمله اي را تا n جمله در بيارم. كسي مي تونه الگوريتم بهم بده . قول ميدم اينبار مستند پياده سازيش كنم. plz هر كمكي به ذهنتون ميرسه دريغ نكنيد.
> با تشكر فراوان از همه دوستان


كسي كمك نميكنه؟

----------


## pluskid

> راستش منم 100% با نظر شما موافقم ولي حيف كه دير فهميدم مستند سازي چقدر لازمه. بهر حال من اين برنامه ها رو خيلي وقت پيش نوشتم و واقعا الان نميدونم چيكار كردم. ولي همون موقع بنظرم خيلي برنامه هاي خوبي نوشتم بهر حال ببخشيد نمي تونم كمك كنم.
> ولي من همون موقع يه آرزوي ديرينه اي داشتم كه بتونم كلا تمام ريشه هاي ساده يا مختلط يك چند جمله اي را تا n جمله در بيارم. كسي مي تونه الگوريتم بهم بده . قول ميدم اينبار مستند پياده سازيش كنم. plz هر كمكي به ذهنتون ميرسه دريغ نكنيد.
> با تشكر فراوان از همه دوستان


كسي كمك نميكنه؟

----------


## pluskid

up/up/up/up/up

----------


## Ananas

سلام *pluskid* . آفرین منم ریاضی رو دوست دارم. کدهای شما رو که دیدم یاد اسکریپت هایی که تو 3DsMax می نوشتم افتادم. اونموقع برنامه نویسی من در حد همون اسکریپت بود ولی الان زبانهای برنامه نویسی دیگه رو بهتر یاد میگیرم چون گیر به درست نوشتن و وراثت و آزاد کردن حافظه و اینجور چیزا نمیدادم خیلی راحت فقط به فرمولای ریاضی فکر می کردم و رو همونا کار می کردم و بیشتر با if  و else و for و while و توابع ریاضی ای سر و کار داشتم. به نظر من یاد گیری برنامه نویسی اینطوری بهتره. قبل از اینکه طرف مثلا کلاس و یا وراثت رو یاد بگیره بهتره بتونه برنامشو با همین دستورات ابتدایی پیاده کنه هر چند کدش طولانی بشه برای شروع کار خوبه.
متاسفانه در مورد اعداد مختلط اطلاعات زیادی ندارم دوست داشتم کمکت کنم. ولی منظورت از ریشه محل برخورد با محور x؟ یه فرمول نیوتن بود برای درجه 3 نمیدونم که برای درجه های بیشترم جواب میده یا نه.شاید با روش نصف کردن هم بشه کاری کرد. اگه جملات عبارات ساده باشن میشه مشتقشونو گرفت یعنی یک تابع بنویسی که مشتقشو بگیره بعد تو محدوده خاص ببینی چند دفعه تغییر علامت میده که خود اینم پیدا کردنش سخته. شاید لازم بشه انقدر ازش مشتق بگیری تا برسه به یک خط صاف یعنی مشتق صفر. بعد با استفاده از هر مشتق، درجه ی بالاترشو برسی کنی. دقیقا نمی دونم جواب میده یا نه در حد یک ایده هست شاید کمکت کنه.

----------


## pluskid

با تشکر
کسی نمیتونه الگوریتم roots متلب را اینجا شرح بده

----------


## hadi0x7c7

برنامه های جالبی هستند.

----------


## pluskid

با سلام
ممنون از نظرت، ولي چيزي از نظرت دستگيرم نشد؟
اگه ميشه هر خط بين علامت تعجب يا سوال را واسم بازش كن ، ببينم منظورت چيه؟

----------


## pluskid

:تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## pluskid

:بامزه:  :بامزه:  :بامزه:  :بامزه:  :بامزه:

----------


## pluskid

كسي چيزي به ذهنش نميرسه

----------


## mahdavy

سلام.
برای اجرا نیاز به ویندوز 32 بیتی هست؟
رو 7 64 بیتی اجرا نمیشد.
ممنون

----------


## ehsan_faal

الگوریتم roots متلب:
vector<complex<double>> armaRoots(const vector<double>& input) {
  auto matsz = input.size() - 1;
  vector<complex<double>> vret;
  auto Maximum = *(max_element(input.begin(), input.end()));
  vector<double> C(matsz + 1);
  transform(input.rbegin(), input.rend(), C.begin(), [&Maximum](auto& item) {
    return item/Maximum;
  });

  mat companion_mat = zeros(matsz, matsz);
  for (size_t n = 0; n < matsz; n++) {
    for (size_t m = 0; m < matsz; m++) {

      if (n == m + 1)
        companion_mat(n, m) = 1.0;

      if (m == matsz - 1)
        companion_mat(n, m) = -C[n] / C.back();

    }
  }
  cx_vec eig;
  eig_gen(eig, companion_mat);
  for (size_t i = 0; i < matsz; i++)
    vret.push_back(eig(i));
  return vret;
}

از کتابخانه armadillo استفاده کردم

----------


## pluskid

> اینم یه بازی گرافیکیه عالی با سی 
> در ضمیمه فایل اجرا این بازی با بازی دوز قبلی داده شده است 
> #include<graphics.h>
> #include   <stdio.h>
> #include   <conio.h>
> #include  <stdlib.h>
> #include  <string.h>
> #include   <ctype.h>
> #include     <dos.h>
> ...


Upupupupupuup

----------

